# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > LINUX >  iptables и порты 110 и 25

## kolinmk

Добрый день. Никак не получается у меня прописать проброс портов почтовых. У всех пользователей локальной сети сервер стоит шлюзом, также установлен сквид. Не работают почтовые программы с серверами yandex,mail,rambler. 
хочу дать доступ и 10й сети и 103ей.
eth0 - 192.168.10.0 (локальная сеть)
eth2 - 192.168.103.0(Vlan)
ppp0 - интернет (85.95.ххх.ххх)
Помогите пожалуйста!!

---------- Post added at 17:06 ---------- Previous post was at 16:20 ----------

Получилось, пробросить определенным адресам в сети, а как пробросить всем?




> iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp -d 85.95.xx.xx --dport 110 -j DNAT --to-destination 192.168.10.3:110
> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -p tcp --dst 192.168.10.3:110 --dport 110 -j SNAT --to-source 85.95.xx.xx
> 
> iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp -d 85.95.xx.xx –dport 25 -j DNAT --to-destination 192.168.10.3:25
> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -p tcp --dst 192.168.10.3:25 --dport 25 -j SNAT --to-source 85.95.xx.xx

----------


## VictorSuimb

спасибо  за ответы, не стал долго голову ломать, просто переписал правила iptables, стало работать нормально, за одно и сам разобрался как писать правила

----------

